# Canister Style Filters: Whats the best?



## Abemas (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello all!

I'm new here as I am looking into starting to keep fish again. I use to cichlids when I was younger but sold my tank when I went off to college. Anyways, I friend of mine keeps a brackish tank and uses a Eheim Canister filter and both swears by it and has great results with it. I always just used the traditional activated charcoal filters so these mullti-stage canister filters are very new to me. I did some research on the canister filter my friend has and it seems to contain 3 media types but I've seen other brands which contain up to 8. I'll soon be moving into a new clinic (doctor) and I would really like a 100 gallon tank for the waiting room. What company makes the best canister filter and what would you guys recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I would say (and many others would agree) Eheim is the best hands down.
Fluval and Magnums are very good filters also.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

I've never had an Eheim, but everyone I've talked to says they're the best...

I currently have a Fluval 404 and a Rena Filstar XP3, and between the two, I think the Fluval is better.


----------



## ritzgirl34 (Jan 20, 2005)

http://www.fishforums.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=1156&highlight=canister


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Definately the Eheim.


----------



## ritzgirl34 (Jan 20, 2005)

Based on the advice I got here, I bought the Eheim Ecco Comfort Canister Filter- 2236 for my 55 gal. It arrived this morning, set it up a few hours ago. I love it already. VERY quiet. The water flow is great (about a million times better than the POS whisper I had on it).

Directions are a pain in the ass because they include so many languages, but other than that, it's great.


----------

